

Retroospect for Teams - Roonio
http://blog.workshape.io/introducing-retroospect/

======
telecuda
We use 15Five (employees spend 15mins/wk answering questions, managers spend
5mins reviewing). It's extremely valuable for measuring happiness and weekly
goal attainment while soliciting ongoing feedback. What I like most is that it
draws information out of those employees who prefer written over face-to-face
interactions, and enables me to address 'concerns' before they become
'issues.'

15Five trial referral link: [http://ssqt.co/tkdC](http://ssqt.co/tkdC)

Edit: How does 15Five compare to Retroospect, now that I see someone from the
team is on here?

~~~
tancredi
Haven't used 15five, although it looks to me like a report form for weekly
challenges, issues and so on - Text-based, way longer to fill in, yet probably
more detailed.

Retroospect on a basic usage takes like 15 seconds to fill weekly and only
tracks 5 basic data points, allows anonymity and produces charts, breakdown
reports, etc... it's a more lightweight product, demands less from users and
cost less - quite different kettle of fish.

In my experience teams tend to stop using products that demand too much after
little time unless you enforce their use, although these tools are probably a
better choice if you want in depth reports.

~~~
telecuda
Great feedback, thank you!

~~~
tancredi
:)

------
nosefrog
Hmm, I don't really understand this. How is this used on real teams? Doesn't
having an unhappy face next to your name signal "I AM A PROBLEM EMPLOYEE"?

~~~
tancredi
You can create anonymous teams, also the unhappy face would be only a preview,
since you can segment individual user charts (Even anonymised) into 5
different data points and events that have been tracked and locate problems
quite efficiently.

We use it in our small distributed team (Transparently) and it helps us
figuring our when we have an issue worth discussing in depth.

You can anonymise it on larger teams and use it to figure out what actions may
have made your team less happy, etc..

